# New Haunt User



## VirginHaunter (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello to All

I am a new haunt user, very little knowledge of props, lighting, etc. I live in SC and this is the first year I am trying to decorate my yard with foggers, strobe lights etc.

I welcome any suggestions from you well known haunts and hope you will have some time for a new haunter! First thing is why does everything say for "indoor Use Only"? How can I use strobes and foggers outside? Thank you and thanks for letting me sit in on many helpful threads. [/COLOR]
:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you here


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome
My 2 cents worth is... Anything labeled for indoor use only is because its not built to be moister resistant or protected from the elements which would for all intent double or triple the cost of the item to us. Putting these items out in the elements will shorten the life of any so labeled product. SO what many of us do is either build items into our display in a way that it is mostly protected or only putting said items out that one night. I personally do a combo of both due to time restrictions and limited help these days. That being said there is no substitute for a safe display getting shocked by a wet electrical cord is not fun for most or safe for others. Even if we chalk it up as part of the hobby we love. And well to me its good substitute for coffee.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Almost forgot there are some excellent and long thread discussions on lighting do a forum search and you will find all that you need.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## VirginHaunter (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you so much for the information. I will do the one night thing for now until I learn more. I don't want to burn the lawn down! LOL. They will toss me from the community!

I look forward to sharing many ideas with everyone, thank you again.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi and welcome, you'll find everything you need to know right here.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sherwood asylum (Mar 16, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. And if you need some ideas for props here is a link to the monster list for you.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

VirginHaunter welcome on board.

Foggers inside set of fire alarms and leave a soap film on everything I would only use them outdoors.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I too would like to welcome VirginHaunter, but I would have had to do it 7 months ago because that's the last time they checked in. I'm not sure how this was bumped, but we sure are a friendly bunch here.


----------

